

How Product Hunt drastically changed our day off - rannoup
https://medium.com/flat-the-collaborative-music-score-editor/how-product-hunt-drastically-changed-our-day-off-201308e1f95a

======
madgraphism
Good to read

------
David_G1
great read thanks

